
RetroArch 1.8.4 released (Plus – new Lakka updated to 1.8.4 imminent) - libretro
https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-8-4-released/
======
g82918
90% or more of the changes are in Disk Control. So if you use RetroArch with
physical disks you would want to update.

